# Do these numbers mean it is mild?



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

Newly diagnosed. I am a 59 year-old woman and I am not taking any antithyroid medication (yet). I see the endo tomorrow and will ask
1. Are we sure it is Graves?
2. Is it mild or moderate?
3. What is his prognosis for remission.

I think it is "mild" or more likely that my primary doctor caught it early.

Aug 3.
TSH = .01
T4, Free = 3.0 (range .8-1.8)
T3 = 260 (range 76-181)
ultrasound found no enlargement and mild hyper vasculinity

Aug 24
TSH = .01
T4, Free = 2.4 (range .8-1.8) .6 reduction
T3 = 164 (range 76-181) (return to reference range)
TSI = 271% (range 0-139%)

Sept 13
RAIU uptake 50% at 24 hours (range 0-30%)

My symptoms include some of the fun ones: swollen eyelids, fatigue, anxiety, sleeplessness, IRRITABILITY, IRRITABILITY,

I started a low dose of Lexapro and have a prescription for Xanax. But I feel like someone else. Someone who cannot control her moods. When does that go away?

Thank you in advance for any advice and encouragement you can give.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ideborah said:


> Newly diagnosed. I am a 59 year-old woman and I am not taking any antithyroid medication (yet). I see the endo tomorrow and will ask
> 1. Are we sure it is Graves?
> 2. Is it mild or moderate?
> 3. What is his prognosis for remission.
> ...


Goodness! You are very very "hyper" Hopefully you will start on medication soon? Did your doctor explain your options to you?

My irritability only went away after I got RAI and zapped that critter!

You may find this of interest.

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

I'll tell you; I did not think I would make it but I did. And you will also. We will help you w/credible information, experience and support!


----------



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the encouragement. Can you tell me why you said "very very hyper".

I can't tell if I'm denial, or just plain crazy. I was thinking since my T3 came down on it's own without medication that I was "getting better." Of course, I don't feel better; I feel out of control.

I want to believe the I'm a good candidate for remission. Am I dreaming?

Thank you again, really.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You really are hyper. My mood swings and irritability left when the monster left! I am really happy about that. I thought I needed to be in an asylum, seriously. You'll find lots of info and support here.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ideborah said:


> Thank you so much for the encouragement. Can you tell me why you said "very very hyper".
> 
> I can't tell if I'm denial, or just plain crazy. I was thinking since my T3 came down on it's own without medication that I was "getting better." Of course, I don't feel better; I feel out of control.
> 
> ...


This sort of thing waxes and wanes. Each time it comes back, it is full force and escalated. I call this the "rebound effect!"

You do not have a mild case. It is not often we see TSI that high. And this alone will negate your chances of going into remission.

The more advanced the hyper, the more difficult it is to treat. That has been my personal experience and that of others as well.

How are your eyes? Do you have a goiter? Do you have pretibial myxedema? We know you have thyrotoxicosis. Those are the criteria for Graves' and if you have 3 out of the 4 above, you have Graves'.

Otherwise, you are hyperthyroid.

You need to familiarize yourself with this.............

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/850924-clinical#a0217

And you may be interested in perusing this link..................
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/


----------



## ideborah (Sep 19, 2012)

I think one of the symptoms might be not getting any work done at work. Not only from the lack of concentration but from researching all these great links. Thanks.

I found out that my constipation could be hyperthyroid related. Apparently, it is common in "older" patients.:rolleyes:

My eyelids are swollen and my eyes hurt but the ophthalmologist did not see any lid lag and said it was a mild case. He recommended that I meditate. Try to imagine how much I wanted to scream. :confused0068:

I know I will have to address this with some mind/body work but right now all I hear in my head is not other's people concern but "here is one more thing you are not doing right."

Okay, I'm going to stop whining and be grateful I found you guys.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I saw a counselor before I was diagnosed. The GP had told me for 2 years that it was menopause. So, I went to a counselor. It helped in that I could vent for an hour, but since it was an organic problem not much changed. I was, at times, a stark raving lunatic.

It is a really good thing to familiarize yourself with Graves and it's lovely symptoms, especially a thyroid storm. That is what finally got me my diagnosis, not a great deal of fun. I had the remaining portion of my thyroid removed last July and have felt so much better, physically and mentally than I had in a long long time. It is really nice to be calm. 

I have minimal eye involvement and it has not changed since the surgery so I am guessing it will stay that way. My left eye is terribly photophobic but I just got a great pair of those big honking sunglasses with the side shade things and all is good.

Best of luck to you. It does get better!


----------



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi there;

Your numbers sound similar to mine...the Graves came on quite suddenly for me - if anything, I thought the opposite for past few years as I gained 4 lb a year for 3-4 years...It all came off with the Graves...

Mine seems to have gone into remission...not sure why, I stopped dieting, stress has gone down, I did take meds for a week (methimazole) but quit because I didn't think I needed it.

I go back to the doctor in a couple weeks and will see where my labs are - from what I have heard on this site, the Graves will come back - and maybe worse, but I am thrilled that, at least for the time being, it is "gone"...I'm trying to look at what triggered this and will try to keep it from being triggered again.

Good luck with tx!

TSI, 222 (<140 Baseline) 
T3, total, 303 (76-181) 
T3 Uptake, 41 (22-35) 
TSH - <0.006 (0.450-4.500)
T4, Free - 3.85 (0.82-1.77)
TPO - 76 (0-34)

RAIU 6 hr 53.8 (normal 8-20)
24 hr 64.8 (normal 12-30)


----------

